# Lost Dry Bag Westwater Lower Little D Campsite



## tylerjroos (Oct 14, 2015)

Left a small gray Watermaster dry bag at the beach of Lower Little D campsite Monday, October 12. Has my nice camera in it. Please keep your eye out for it if your headed down that way. 847-275-9941. Thanks


----------

